# Anyone selling a Caribou, Elk, or Bison Mount



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

Ive got a sweet whitetail mount its a replica double drop tine 224 inch monster. looks great, been thinking about parting with it to get something new on my showboard for people to look at. its a real attention getter. pretty sure its on my website somewhere


tntaxidermy.com


----------



## dwboudreau (Dec 18, 2008)

anglingarcher said:


> My buddy is looking for some mounts to hang in a bar he is opening. Anyone selling mounts of Caribou, Elk, or Bison? Anyone close to NJ?


Hi,

I realize your thread is two years old, but has your friend found what he wanted? I have two caribou mounts, 1 dahl sheep, 3 bucks, and one wild boar....(and a few fish..lol) please let me know if he would be interested in any of these. I have moved from Massachusetts to Florida, and the house I'm in does not accomodate a game room.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

The thread isn't 2 years old. that was his join date, Jul 2006.


----------



## woodenantler (Feb 23, 2009)

*6x6 elk mount*



anglingarcher said:


> My buddy is looking for some mounts to hang in a bar he is opening. Anyone selling mounts of Caribou, Elk, or Bison? Anyone close to NJ?


I've got a beautiful 340 class 6x6 elk head mount. Unfortunately, I need to sell it since I no longer have a place to store it. It's a full sneak mount so it doesn't take up quite as much ceiling space. If you are still interested I could send you some pics.


----------

